# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  أحكــام صلاة المسافـر

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify] 
أحكام قصر الصلاة 

أولاً / تعريف القصر: أي رد الرباعية من أربع إلى ركعتين من قصر الشيء ، إذا أنقصه أو نقص منه أو حبسه. وهو مشروع بالكتاب والسنة. 
ثانياً / الحكمة من القصر: 
قال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين: خص تبارك وتعالى المسافر في سفره بالترفه فخصه بالفطر ، وهذا من حكمة الشارع ، فإن السفر في نفسه قطعة من العذاب ، وهو في نفسه مشقة وجهد ، ولو ككان المسافر من أرفه الناس ، فإنه في مشقة وجهد بجسمه ، فكان من رحمة الله تعالى بعباده وبره بهم أن خفف عنهم شطر الصلاة ، واكتفى منهم بالشطر . 
فلم يفوت عليهم مصلحة بإسقاطها في السفر جملة ؛ ولم يلزم بها في السفر كإلزامها بها في الحضر. أما الإقامة فلا موجب لإسقاطها الواجب فيها ، ولا تأخيره وما يعرض فيها من المشقة فأمر لا ينضبط ، ولا ينحصر ، فلو جوز لكل مشغول ، وكل مشقوق عليه الترخص ، ضاع واضمحل بالكلية ، وإن جوز للبعض ، لم ينضبط ، فإنه لا وصف يضبط ما تجوز معه الرخصة ، ومالا تجوز بخلاف السفر.  
وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي: من قواعد الشريعة ( المشقة تجلب التيسير ) ولما كان السفر قطعة من العذاب ، يمنع العبد نومه وراحته وقراره ، رتب الشارع عليه ما رتب من الرخص. 
ثالثاً / حكم القصر: 
 تحرير محل النزاع : أجمع أهل اعلم على مشروعية القصر في السفر واختلفوا في حكمه على ثلاثة أقوال: 

1.  أنه واجب وهو قول الحنفية والشوكاني والألباني ونصره ابن حزم . قال الخطابي: كان أكثر مذهب علماء السلف وفقهاء الأمصار على أن القصر هو الواجب في السفر. وهو قول عمر وعلي وابن عمر وجابر وابن عباس ، وروي ذلك عن عمر بن عبد العزيز والحسن وقتادة.وقال حماد بن أبي سليمان: يعيد من صلى في السفر أربعا. وقال مالك بن أنس: يعيد ما دام في الوقت. 
2.  أنه سنة وهو مذهب الشافعية والحنابلة وابن عبد البر . قال النووي الشافعي: وبهذا قال عثمان بن عفان وسعد بن أبي وقاص وآخرون … وهو مذهب أكثر العلماء. 
3.  أنه سنة مؤكدة ومن أتم فقد فعل مكروهاً وهو قول مالك وقول في مذهب أحمد واختيار شيخ الإسلام ومن المعاصرين الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله. 

 أدلة القول الأول: 1.  حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: " أول ما فرضت الصلاة ركعتين فأقرت صلاة السفر ، وأتمت صلاة الحضر" [ متفق عليه ]. ووجه الدلالة أن فرضت بمعنى وجبت. قال الشوكاني: وهو دليل ناهض على الوجوب لأن صلاة السفر إذا كانت مفروضة ركعتين لم تجز الزيادة عليهما كما لا تجوز الزيادة على أربع في الحضر.  
2.  ملازمته صلى الله عليه وسلم للقصر في جميع أسفاره. قال ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: " إني صحبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر فلم يزد على ركعتين حنى قبضه الله " [متفق عليه واللفظ لمسلم ح 8/689 وانظر البخاري مع الفتح 2/577]. 
قال ابن القيم: " لم يثبت عنه أنه أتم الرباعية في سفره ألبته " [زاد المعاد 1/464]. 
3.  قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي " وهذا شامل للكيفية والكمية. فكما أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يزد في أسفاره على ركعتين في الرباعية قط فأنت مأمور بإتباعه في ذلك.[الشرح الممتع 4/506]. 
4.  قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: " إن الله قد فرض الصلاة على لسان نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم على المسافر ركعتين وعلى المقيم أربعاً ، وفي الخوف ركعة " [رواه مسلم 6/687]. 
5.  قول ابن عمر لأمية ابن عبد الله بن خالد بن أَسِيد: يا ابن أخي إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتانا ونحن ضلال فعلمنا فكان مما علمنا أن الله عز وجل أمرنا أن نصلي ركعتين في السفر.[صحيح سنن النسائي 1/99 ح443]. 
أدلة القول الثاني: 1. قوله تعالى: (( وإذا ضربتم في الأرض فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا)) [النساء101]. ففيها دليل على إباحة القصر لا وجوبه. قال ابن عبد البر: لأن رفع الجناح يدل على الإباحة لا على الإلزام [الإستذكار6/61]. وسبقه الشافعي في الأم 1/179. 
    قال النووي: فإن قالوا هذه اللفظة تستعمل في الواجب أيضاً. قال الله تعالى: (( إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما )) ومعلوم أن السعي بينهما ركن من أركان الحج. فالجواب ما أجابت به عائشة رضي الله عنها وهو ثابت عنها في الصحيحين قالت: أنزلت الآية في الأنصار كانوا قبل الإسلام يطوفون بين الصفا والمروة فلما أسلموا شكوا في جواز الطواف بينهما لأنه كان شعار الجاهلية فأنزل الله تعالى الآية جواباً لهم. [المجموع 4/339_340]. 
وفي قوله: (( أن تقصروا من الصلاة )) رد على قولهم بأن صلاة السفر ركعتان مفروضتان هكذا لا تجوز  الزيادة عليهما لأن قوله: (( أن تقصروا من الصلاة )) يدل على أنها في الأصل أربع لأن القصر إنما يكون من شيء أطول منه. 
وأجاب الجصاص والشوكاني أن الآية واردة في صلاة الخوف وأن المراد قصر الصفة لا قصر العدد. والمقصود بقصر الصفة قصر السجود والركوع إلى الإيماء ، وترك القيام إلى الركوب عند عدم القدرة بسبب الخوف كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إذا اختلطوا فإنما هو التكبير والإشارة بالرأس "[رواه البيهقي. صفة صلاة النبي للألباني /76.]. ويرد ما ذكراه حديث يعلى بن أمية أنه قال: قلت لعمر بن الخطاب: (( ليس عليكم… )) فقد أمن الناس. فقال: عجبت مما عجبت منه فسألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فقال: " صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم فقبلوا صدقته" [رواه مسلم برقم 4/686]. 
والذي يفعل بعد أمن الناس إنما هو قصر العدد لا قصر الصفة. وقد استدل يعلى عليه بالآية ووافقه عمر فهذا دليل قاطع على أن مفهوم الآية القصر في الركعات.[انظر تفسير القرطبي 6/232]. 

2.  أن جمعاً من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أتموا الصلاة في السفر بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولو كان القصر واجباً لما أتموا ، ولو كانت صلاة السفر مفروضة على أنها ركعتان لا يزاد عليهما لما أتم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وصلوها أربعاً فإن ذلك لو كان صحيحاً لكانت صلاتهم باطلة. ومن هؤلاء الصحابة عثمان فقد أتم في السنوات الأخيرة من خلافته الصلاة في منى. وعائشة رضي الله عنها كما ثبت ذلك في الصحيحين وأتم سعد بن أبي وقاص. وإتمام هؤلاء الصحابة جميعهم دليل على أن القصر ليس بواجب وأن الإتمام غير مبطل للصلاة. 
 ولما صلى ابن مسعود خلف عثمان في منى أربعاً قال: فليت حظي من أربع ركعات ركعتان متقبلتان. 
قال ابن حجر: وهذا يدل على أنه كان يرى لإتمام جائز. وإلا لما كان له الحظ من الأربع ولا من غيرها فإنها كانت تكون فاسدة كلها. [فتح الباري 2/564]. 
3.  أن المسافر إذا اقتدى بمقيم وجب عليه الإتمام في قول جماهير العلماء بل نقل الشافعي الإجماع على هذا. والزيادة على الفريضة تبطل الصلاة ، ولهذا لو قام إمامك إلى الخامسة أنت متقين أنها الخامسة وجب عليك أن تفارقه وألا تتابعه ، فهنا نقول لو كان القصر واجباً لكانت متابعة الإمام في الإتمام حراماً كما لا يجوز أن يزيد ركعتين في صلاة الصبح. [الشرح الممتع 4/507 ]. 
× الجواب عن الأحاديث التي فيها أن صلاة المسافر فرضت ركعتين: 
فالمقصود أنها فرضت ركعتين لمن أراد الاقتصار عليها. قال النووي: ويتعين المصير إلى هذا التأويل جمعاً بين الأدلة. ويؤيده أن عائشة لم تُرِد من قولها بأن صلاة السفر فرضت ركعتين أنه لا يجوز أن يزاد عليهما كما لا تجوز الزيادة على صلاة الصبح بدليل أنها أتمت. 
وأما معنى ما جاء في تلك الأحاديث والآثار أن صلاة السفر ركعتان تمام غير قصر فالمراد أنها تمام في فضلها أجرها غير ناقصة الأجر والفضيلة وإن كانت ركعتين. ولم يُرَد أنها غير مقصورة الركعات لأنه خلاف ما دلت عليه الآية والإجماع. [انظر المغني 3/124 ، المجموع 4/342]. 
أدلة القول الثالث: وأدلتهم هي أدلة القول الثاني ويزيدون أدلة كراهة الإتمام: 
1.  أنه مخالف للسنة التي واضب عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جميع أسفاره ولم يفعل خلافها. 
 قال ابن القيم: وكان يقصر الرباعية فيصليها ركعتين من حين يخرج مسافراً إلى أن يرجع إلى المدينة ، ولم يثبت عنه أنه أتم الرباعية في سفره ألبته . [زاد المعاد 1/ 464]. 

2.  ومما يدل على كراهة الإتمام إنكار الصحابة على عثمان رضي الله عنه حين أتم الصلاة في منى آخر خلافته ، وإن كانوا تابعوه في الإتمام خلفه كارهين من أجل اتفاق الكلمة وعدم الاختلاف على الإمام. فعن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد قال: صلى بنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه بمنى أربع ركعات فقيل ذلك لعبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه فاسترجع ثم قال: صليت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنى ركعتين ، وصليت مع أبي بكر بمنى ركعتين ، وصليت مع عمر بن الخطاب بمنى ركعتين ، فليت حظي من أربع ركعات ركعتان متقبلتان. [البخاريح1084 ،ومسلم ح19/695]. 
    قال النووي: ومقصوده كراهة مخالفة ما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحباه.       [شرحه على مسلم 5/203]. 
الترجيح: لا شك أن القول بوجوب القصر فيه قوة ولكن لعل الأقرب والأرجح منه هو القول بأن القصر سنة مؤكدة كما قال مالك. 
قال ابن عبد البر: لأنها سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التي لم يزل عليها في أسفاره كلها. [الكافي1/244]. 
أيضاً فإن الإتمام مكروه ومخالف للسنة. 
قال ابن عثيمين: وهو قول قوي بل لعله أقوى الأقوال.[الشرح الممتع 4/505]. 
قال ابن عثيمين: والذي يترجح لي وليس ترجيحاً كبيراً هو أن الإتمام مكروه وليس بحرام ، وأن من أتم فلا يكون عاصياً ، هذا من الناحية النظرية. 
وأما من الناحية العملية فهل يليق بالإنسان أن يفعل شيئاً يخشى أن يكون عاصياً فيه. 
فلا ينبغي من الناحية المسلكية والتربوية ، بل افعل ما يكون هو السنة ، فإن ذلك أصلح لقلبك وإن كان يجوز لك خلافه ، وليس المعنى إما أن يكون الشيء واجباً أو حراماً ، أو لك الحرية في فعله أو تركه ، فلا ينبغي للإنسان أن يتم فأقل ما نقول أن الإتمام مكروه ، لأن النصوص تكاد تكون متكافئة ، فاحرص أن تصلي ركعتين في سفرك ، ولا تزد على ذلك. 

رابعاً / شروط القصر: 
1.  هل الإباحة في السفر شرط في القصر ؟ 
الصحيح أنه لا يشترط الإباحة لجواز القصر وأن الإنسان يجوز أن يقصر حتى في السفر المحرم فالقصر منوط بالسفر. والرخص لا تناط بالمعاصي. قول الإمام أبو حنيفة وشيخ الإسلام وجماعة كثيرة من العلماء ومن المعاصرين ابن عثيمين في [الشرح الممتع 4/494]. 
2.  هل النية شرط في القصر ؟  
الصحيح: أنه لا يلزمه الإتمام ، بل يقصر ؛ لأنه الأصل كما أن المقيم لا يلزمه نية الإتمام ،كذا المسافر لا يلزمه نية القصر. [الشرح الممتع 4/525]. 
مسائل متفرقة 
ائتمام المسافر بالمقيم إذا ائتم المسافر بالمقيم فإنه يتم. لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به ". 
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموا " فيشمل كل ما أدرك الإنسان وكل ما فاته. 
ولأن ابن عباس سئل: ما بال الرجل المسافر يصلي ركعتين ومع الإمام أربعاً ؟ فقال: تلك هي السنة " 
ولأن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم: كانوا يصلون خلف عثمان بن عفان في منى أربعاً. فهذا أدلة أربعة كلها تدل على أن المأموم يتبع إمامه في الإتمام. 

· مسألة:  
إذا أدرك المرء من صلاة الإمام ركعة في الصلاة الرباعية فبكم يأتي ؟ 
· يأتي بثلاث ، وإذا أدرك ركعتين أتى بركعتين وهكذا لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " وما فاتكم فأتموا ". 
من تذكر صلاة حضر في سفر مثاله: رجل مسافر وفي أثناء السفر ذكر أنه صلى الظهر في البلد بغير وضوء ، فإنه يصلي أربعاً ؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها " أي: أي يصلي هذه الصلاة كما هي إذا ذكرها ، ولأن هذه الصلاة لزمته تامة فوجب عليه قضاؤها تامة ، وهذا واضح. 
من تذكر صلاة سفر في حضر مثاله: لما وصل إلى بلده تذكر أنه صلى الظهر ركعتين في السفر بلا وضوء. فالقول الراجح أنه إذا ذكر صلاة سفر في حضر صلاها قصر لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها " أي فليصها كما هي ، وهذا الرجل ذكر أنه صلى مقصورة بغير وضوء فيلزمه أن يصليها صلاة مقصورة ، ونقول: كما قيل في الأولى هذه  صلاة وجبت عليه في سفر ، وصلاة السفر مقصورة فلا يلزمه إتمامها. 
 فالحاصل من المسألتين: أن المسألة لها أربع صور: 
1. ذكر صلاة سفر في سفر ، يقصر. 
2. ذكر صلاة حضر في حضر ، يتم. 
3. ذكر صلاة سفر في حضر ، يقصر على الصحيح. 
4. ذكر صلاة حضر في سفر ، يتم. 
من دخل عليه وقت صلاة في بلده ثم سافر القول الصحيح أن الإنسان إذا دخل عليه الوقت وهو في البلد ثم سافر قبل أن يصلي فله القصر ؛ لأنه سافر وذمته مشغولة بها والمسافر يقصر الصلاة ، فالعبرة في كون الإنسان مسافراً أو مقيماً بالصلاة لا بالوقت ، فإذا دخل عليلك الوقت وأنت مسافر وقدمت البلد قبل الصلاة فصلها أربعاً ، وإذا دخل عليك الوقت وأنت مقيم وسافرت فصلها ركعتين. 
أحكام المطار  مسألة: إذا خرج الإنسان إلى المطار فهل يقصر في المطار ؟ 
الجواب: نعم يقصر ؛ لأنه فارق عامر قريته فجميع القرى التي حول المطار منفصلة عنه ، أما من كان من سكان المطار ؛ فإنه لا يقصر في المطار ، لأنه لم يفارق عامر قريته. 
مسألة: لو قدر أن الطائرة لم تقلع ولم يحصل السفر ذلك اليوم ، هل يعيد الصلاة التي كان قصرها ؟ 
الجواب: لا ، لأنه أتى بها بأمر الله موافقة لشرعه ، فتكون مقبولة لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد " فمفهومه أن من عمل عملاً عليه أمر الله ورسوله فهو مقبول. 
[/align]*



*من إعداد المجهول*

----------

